# What's the latest download on your Kindle?



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Based on Joseph Finder's review in his latest newsletter I just downloaded this book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't get the Link Maker to work at all with this book, so here's an image link:










This is my latest book download (and the first one on my new Kindle 2). I have the two previous novels by this author, and they were good entertainment.

Mike


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just discovered the Monk series...am in the middle of Season 1 and enjoying his antics very much. Usually, I don't go for books-based-on-TV/films, but this series looks promising, so I downloaded this one:


It's making me laugh.

N


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally, at my daughter's urging, I am finishing the Twilight Series. I am almost done with book 2, so I have recently downloaded book 3.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

My first Rick R. Reed book (but definitely not my last):


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I just finished his first book in the Dresden Files series, "Storm Front," last night.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I just discovered the Monk series...am in the middle of Season 1 and enjoying his antics very much. Usually, I don't go for books-based-on-TV/films, but this series looks promising, so I downloaded this one:
> 
> 
> It's making me laugh.
> ...


In some ways, I like the books more than I do the TV episodes. I haven't tried to analyze why.

Mike


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

jmiked said:


> In some ways, I like the books more than I do the TV episodes. I haven't tried to analyze why.
> 
> Mike


Good to know, Mike! I am relatively new to both the show and the books, and both just crack me up. I'm almost done with Mr. Monk Goes to Hawaii. This one will be next: Mr. Monk and the Two Assistants. (Can't seem to find the link!)

N  (Hums the Monk theme song...)


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Courtesy of the Free Books March 2009 thread...

*His Majesty's Dragon* by Naomi Novik.

Being a big fan of McCaffrey's Pern novels this seemed like a natural choice (dragons and what not.)

- Walter.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Based on Joseph Finder's review in his latest newsletter I just downloaded this book.


Joseph Finder is also a proud kindle owner.

gail


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

based on the recommendation from Susan on the Amazon kindle boards, I purchased this book. The author is in the process of uploading all her backlist in kindle format. Because I wish other authors who retained digital rights, or whose digital rights were never part of their old contracts, would make the effort to kindle their books, I wanted to support this author!


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a P.D. James fan and just downloaded her "fragment of an autobiography":
Time To Be In Earnest


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

This book has some Great Reviews.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The Name of the Wind followed by The Clutter Diet.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

ladyvolz said:


> Joseph Finder is also a proud kindle owner.
> 
> gail


I posted this message back in December of 2008 about Joseph Finder.


Avalon3 said:


> Not long after joining Myspace, Joseph Finder contacted me and asked if I would add him as a friend. Joe noticed we had a lot of authors in common. Based on my liking the John Corey character in Nelson DeMille's books he suggested I might like to try his books.
> 
> I did try his books and I was hooked. Joseph Finder's "High Crimes" was made into a movie. One of my favorites "Killer Instinct" takes place in the Boston area. Joe lives in Boston and is a Red Sox fan.
> 
> I like the way Joe replies to my messages on Myspace. Here's some of his messages to me that include the Kindle topic. Was I his Kindle influence? I'll write him later and ask. I'll also give him the link to these boards and ask that he at least register. He's a busy guy so I know if he does register he might not have a lot of time to visit the boards.


----------



## DKristie1734 (Nov 14, 2008)

and


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Because it's free I downloaded:



and yesterday I bought:



L


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I've decided to start the Twilight series and see what all the fuss is about. So I just added that a few minutes ago.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I only got it because I thought the title was cool


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I actually bought two today (and they weren't free or bargain)



and


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

The last book I downloaded was Twilight which I'm currently about 70% through so next will be the second book in the series (New Moon I think but I'll have to check) - I'll be downloading that one shortly.

I wasn't sure I would like this series but decided to give it a shot since they are so popular (plus I wanted to read the first one before the movie comes out on DVD in a couple of weeks!).  So far so good - I'm enjoying it and it's a fast and easy read (which could be because it's meant for people half my age, but whatever).


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> N  (Hums the Monk theme song...)


Would that be the first theme song or the second theme song?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Latest download is "Dead as a Doornail". I am quickly exhausting the Sookie list.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I decided to play catch up and join the book club


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> This book has some Great Reviews.


It is a realy great book, i was so happy to see it Kindlized...

My latest is:



it was okay... very light read, not near as good as some of her other ones.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Let me know how Handle with Care is.  I have read all of the rest of her books and she is always thought provoking


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Latest purchase: 

I've been meaning to read it, and while I try to only sample unread books on Kindle, this one was cheap (under $4) so I grabbed it now in case the price went up later.

Latest actual download is a sample of Dead Until Dark, I'm not much of a vampire fan but I've heard lots of good things about the series. I'm kind of irritated about this series, though. You can purchase a set with all 7 paperbacks for about $32, but you have to purchase each Kindle version for $6.39, totaling $45.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

OS 1.2.  I've had everything else longer.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw the price had dropped to $9.99 and I bought it.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

My latest is Three Kingdoms Romance by Luo Guanzhong.  Its truly epic and I've only read portions of it before, when I found it complete for the Kindle for under $7 I jumped at it.  I'm really looking forward to digesting the complete work.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Would that be the first theme song or the second theme song?


The first one. I've only heard the second one once, and don't find it nearly as catchy.

N  (Still humming)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> The first one. I've only heard the second one once, and don't find it nearly as catchy.
> 
> N  (Still humming)


After you have really gotten into Monk, you will completely understand the second theme song. It really sounds as if Monk wrote the lyrics. The only words missing are "You'll thank me later".

Of course, I have a weakness for Randy Newman. I have loved him since hearing "Short People" for the first time in junior high school.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I've read that James Patterson book, its pretty good.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I actually bought two today (and they weren't free or bargain)


The Nodd's Ridge books are some of my absolute favorites (Especially "One on One" and "The Book of Reuben")...I'd be interested to hear what you think of this.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

White Fang
Persuasion
Kama Sutra- hey it was free  
I hope they serve beer in hell


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ditto on the Kama Sutra,


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My latest addition is


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw this on Sailorman's page.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

AMAZING GRACIE is a moving, funny, and inspirational canine rags-to-riches story. "Tears will stain the pages as you read about Gracie," says USA Today. The Chicago Tribune advises, "If you're short on inspiration, read Amazing Gracie." "You don't have to be obsessed with dogs to love this story" (Philadelphia Enquirer), "Two paws up" (Portland Oregonian), "humorous yet poignant" (ASPCA Animal Watch). Booklist comments that "Dog-loving teens, especially reluctant readers, will eat this up." AMAZING GRACIE was nominated as a Young Adult Choice for 2002 by The International Reading Association-proof that it's a great crossover book.

Gracie was a deaf and partially blind albino Great Dane with a delicate constitution and a penchant for small miracles. Dan is the man-sad over the loss of his last dog and trapped in a dead-end job-who adopted her. Three Dog Bakery is the burgeoning and much-publicized chain of canine bakeries that, inspired by Gracie, Dan and his friend Mark founded. A love story, AMAZING GRACIE describes how Dan saves Gracie, the loneliest pup in the litter, then how, over the next ten years, Gracie saves Dan and Mark, teaching them the real meaning of happiness. There's the moment of meeting, when Gracie gets to her feet like a clumsy foal and nuzzles Dan's nose. Gracie's romance with the pint-size Boston Terrier next door. And the eureka moment (born of Gracie's anorexia-inducing dislike for commercial dog food): Dan teaches himself to cook and within three days begins baking the dog cookies that will transform their lives. AMAZING GRACIE is a dog-lover's treat.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

meglet said:


> Latest purchase:


My original reader was a Sony that included all 6 of the Women's Murder Club books. They are all pretty good.


----------



## bodaciousbabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I purchased the Mighty Hammer Down yesterday for the Guyton book sale.  I am new here and don't know how to make a book appear but one is in this group of posts here.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> After you have really gotten into Monk, you will completely understand the second theme song. It really sounds as if Monk wrote the lyrics. The only words missing are "You'll thank me later".
> 
> Of course, I have a weakness for Randy Newman. I have loved him since hearing "Short People" for the first time in junior high school.


Love the music clip, LuckyRainbow! Thanks! I didn't realize Monk's second theme song was by Randy Newman! I have heard Short People on Ally McBeal and also enjoy his songs for the Pixar movies. I'll have to give it a good listen when I get farther on in the series.

N


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)




----------

